# Ceado E37J



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Lowering the tone. Cheaper model and even more so as it's the 2017 model but brand new.

I've just received mine and am conditioning the burrs at the moment but did tune one shot roughly to find out where the espresso setting is to finish off running them in- Tesco bean after 500g of them. It's a slightly sticky bean, very very slightly oily. Well that would explain the feel of them.

The timer controls are pretty good. Single and double shot and press both for manual dosing. A partial dose can be run via the buttons if it's in the mode where the portafilter has to be held in and stops if pulled out. If the shot button is pressed it terminates the interrupted shot. If the portafilter is pushed back in it just finishes it off. The actual shot times can only be adjusted by going into the menu system. As I have managed to run kg of coffee through using a grinder timer I'd rather the + / - buttons could work without that as it will going on previous experiences need adjusting from time to time. That was a conical though, flat may differ.

Mine came less hopper. The reduced size Mazzer Mini one fits it perfectly. Popcorning looks to be similar to my Mazzer mini. Obviously starts more or less as soon as the bean level falls into the neck of the hopper.

Hopper on a 10sec grind gives a 12 1/2g dose. Other beans might give more and fresh roast might result in a coarser grind setting.

Initially while running it in I was concerned about clumps. They were rather firm. Later on they went small and very slight finger pressure smears them out. There is some indication that this changes a bit each time a different bean is used. Not sure I bought a bag of Watrose beans and from appearance wont be drinking those. The other beans that have been through it - Starbucks decaf, very very black bean the 2 packs of Tesco No. 3 plus most of a pack of the Waitrose now. Lots of larger heavy clumps initially with the decaf and initially but much smaller with the Tesco bean. The usual clump is really well under the size of a pea.

John

-


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I hope you enjoy using it. Interested to hear the difference in grinding speed between the larger burrs and this one.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Until you have run 10 kilos through your results will not mean anything. Clumps with 500 gms, what do you expect? And the correct way or seasoning burrs is to start off with them wide open and progressively tightening up as you work through the 10 kilos so that by the time you are down to the last couple of kilos you are entering the espresso beans. But since I buy in junk beans I am not remotely interested in how they might taste.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> I hope you enjoy using it. Interested to hear the difference in grinding speed between the larger burrs and this one.


It looks pretty good from where I am sitting but I would say expensive in some respects.







Mine wasn't though. It's hard to compare with other grinders price wise due to motor ratings but on the face of it an electronic super jolly is more powerful and a bit cheaper than the prices for the latest model - maybe the one i have too as there still could be older stock around.

I do try supermarket beans at times. Rarely some are ok and all get drunk. I tried this one because my brother uses it in an aeropress. Via a DB I found it had the strange background taste that many of these have. Some taste of nothing else. Grinding rate could go either way with fresh roasted depending on type. Tesco beans - a fairly recent post mentioned buying some to condition burrs and having to clean the grinder as they are oily. Could well be the same bean as I have used.

It's destined to grind some more beans that aren't fresh roasted.







I don't have total control of what beans are bought or given to us. My mazzer mini is well set up for my usual drink but only for weighing beans in at the moment.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Different more upmarket date coded use by early 2020 bean. With this one 8.8sec gives 15.7g, correct dose for the basket I am using. The previous setting choked the DB







5ml came out at the end of the 30sec.

This gave 1 to 3 so am drinking it as I type this. It's a bean that was around in preground when we bought the BE. That ratio rounded the flavour off more. Looks to be the same with the bean. 15.7g 350ml long black and very little milk - a bit on the strong side really. I was using 10 on the BE.

This bean might make a decent conditioning / playing around bean. I made the mistake of mentioning it when my son was making an amazon now order so some turned up.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=lavazza+rosa+beans&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Alavazza+rosa+beans

I understand it's moderately strong via a french press - son when he was at university.

John

-


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ajohn said:


> Different more upmarket date coded use by early 2020 bean. With this one 8.8sec gives 15.7g, correct dose for the basket I am using. The previous setting choked the DB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carry on Regardless. What are you learning exactly, other than consistency is not possible until the burrs settle down? Why are you not prepared to listen?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ajohn said:


> This bean might make a decent conditioning / playing around bean. I made the mistake of mentioning it when my son was making an amazon now order so some turned up.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=lavazza+rosa+beans&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Alavazza+rosa+beans
> 
> ...


Before getting into freshly roasted coffee, I used to think Lavatory - I mean, Lavazza - was great.

Just put all of it in the hopper and season the burrs. Make sure you clean out the grinder thoroughly afterwards. 

Then order some good coffee from a reputable Roaster, ignore the grinding dose before the burrs are settled and let us know how it goes.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Following that another view on seasoning burrs.






I've found the time / weight consistency a lot better than the man from Ceado suggests and as I mentioned after a fashion the lower figure came from a bean which is a bit clumpy. The output with time will be different on those compared with beans that grind more freely.

It isn't as simple as that. When a new bean is put in the output will take a number of shots to settle down even if it's cleaned.

What I have found just as I did on others is that clumping tends to improve some time after 500g and also but more subjective grind quality as well. So I see 1kg as a minimum. There are it seems 10, 20 etc kg seasoning warriors about. If that's what they want to do fine.








The little bird on here that witters now and again often has no idea what I have actually done or even intend to do at times. Going on the number of grinders he has had he might even have used more beans seasoning than actually making drinks with them.








Video - the man who jumps in at the end with 3 to 5kg states another number when asked directly in the questions.

John

-


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ajohn said:


> Following that another view on seasoning burrs.


I do not often say this, but you are talking absolute bollocks mate. Who in there right ,mind faffes about with cheap, entry level kit in the way that you do. Do you really think anyone is particularly interested in the fact you have bought a 2017 model entry level grinder on the cheap. You will then take it apart, measuring various things and making adjustments that in your view make the thing better.

How many grinders have you seasoned, from scratch? You watch a few videos, put out there by others who claim to know their stuff then pronounce them as the holy bible.

You fantasise as much as you like with your mickey mouse equipment. I concede that the Ceado is a better grinder than a mini, which in turn is better than a sage, but they are all way behind stuff that is out there.

If you want to think that a set of new burrs are run in and seasoned with between 500 gm and 1 kilo through it, then you just get on with it.

Please do not answer. You are right. I probably do not know what you have actually done, or intend to do.....I do know that you usually contradict yourself within your first sentence though.....perhaps it would be easier for me if I just stick you on ignore, as I am sure others have done, then I do not have to see the lengthy diatribes you pen so skilfully.

Oh, and by the way, the need for seasoning on an on demand is far greater than the need to season on a dosered model, for the very fact that the dose breaks up the clumps and quite simply, you are not grinding on demand using a timer


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Until you have run 10 kilos through your results will not mean anything. Clumps with 500 gms, what do you expect? And the correct way or seasoning burrs is to start off with them wide open and progressively tightening up as you work through the 10 kilos so that by the time you are down to the last couple of kilos you are entering the espresso beans. But since I buy in junk beans I am not remotely interested in how they might taste.


Nowt wrong with them ALDI beans







.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

xpresso said:


> Nowt wrong with them ALDI beans
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Don't try drinking any of them - I did. Worst yet.

:secret:One day dfk41 might stop talking out of his backside. There are a number of people on this site worth listening to but unfortunately he isn't.

John

-


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ajohn said:


> Don't try drinking any of them - I did. Worst yet.
> 
> :secret:One day dfk41 might stop talking out of his backside. There are a number of people on this site worth listening to but unfortunately he isn't.
> 
> ...


Pot, kettle !!!!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ajohn said:


> Don't try drinking any of them - I did. Worst yet.
> 
> :secret:One day dfk41 might stop talking out of his backside. There are a number of people on this site worth listening to but unfortunately he isn't.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on finally managing a concise post without any contradictions!

It's a pity you chose to be aggressively derogatory against another forum member, but nevertheless you should take pride in your accomplishment.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

ajohn said:


> Don't try drinking any of them - I did. Worst yet.
> 
> :secret:One day dfk41 might stop talking out of his backside. There are a number of people on this site worth listening to but unfortunately he isn't.
> 
> ...


WOW a tad personal.

Regards the ALDI beans which I personally found returned a reasonable result, certainly rated higher than some directly supplied beans from roasters.

Lets not forget there are beans from well known roasters that fail to satisfy everyone's pallet.

Jon.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ajohn said:


> Don't try drinking any of them - I did. Worst yet.
> 
> :secret:One day dfk41 might stop talking out of his backside. There are a number of people on this site worth listening to but unfortunately he isn't.
> 
> ...


Dfk41 has had so many very high end different coffee machines and grinders that are dreamt of in your philosophy, Horatio.

So I think he does know a thing or two about them. I suppose one can follow someone's advice or simply ignore it. I had ONE doserless grinder with an accurate timer before. At the beginning the dose was all over the show, very inaccurate. Once more and more beans went through it, I noticed the dose becoming more and more consistent.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Aldi beans......I think my post on them said I was given a bag by my brother and felt obliged to drink them. Not having very high expectations, I was pleasantly surprised and if I was in a position of having no beans ready to drink, would use them again. As a result, several people went out and tried them and the general consensus was that they were acceptable as a stand in.

I apologise if that is talking out of my backside but hey ho. All I can say in my defence, is that speaking out of my backside usually works and I feel stupid at having been discovered by you. I had better watch what I say from now on for fear of further disclosures by you. Many thanks for your input. Come back tomorrow and we can try joined up writing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Pot, kettle !!!!


Puck, kettle.....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ajohn said:


> Don't try drinking any of them - I did. Worst yet.
> 
> :secret:One day dfk41 might stop talking out of his backside. There are a number of people on this site worth listening to but unfortunately he isn't.
> 
> ...


My work colleague brought in a 500g bag of the Aldi Peru, we brewed it up in a French press...then asked her to get some more.

Don't blame the beans.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Same here nothing wrong with Aldi beans, always use them as a stop gap


----------

